
An In-Depth Look at Google’s First Tensor Processing Unit (TPU) - oferzelig
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2017/05/an-in-depth-look-at-googles-first-tensor-processing-unit-tpu
======
slackingoff2017
My career feels significantly less meaningful after reading this.

Google, if you can hear this please hire me. I'll mow the lawn or whatever.

Can we just admit Google is the new Bell Labs?

------
Tepix
How does the AMD Vega Frontier Edition compare to Google's TPU?

